# IRC News



## yoshi (May 31, 2002)

I just updated our irc server. I spent the last weekend + memorial day compiled and configing so we can have you guys all on there. We now have services and a better irc server. Me and Kilowatt welcome you to join #macintosh and hope to see you there. I mean we have a crapload of users here but most of you are too lazy to click chatrooms at the top of your browser or download snak or something. get on irc, meet and chat with people you know from the forums and get tech support in real time.

in short: get your butts on irc!  

~David


----------



## Jadey (May 31, 2002)

Why not run pisg? Seeing the activity and activity times might encourage people to irc. 

There's so many people in Herve's Bar & Grill all the time. It's easier to hold a conversation in irc folks


----------



## yoshi (May 31, 2002)

Jadey we no longer use the eggdrop so we don't have a source for a log file. Although I can setup Durandal again on Admins Server...

~Yoshi


----------



## googolplex (May 31, 2002)

Yes, come on IRC. Its a great room with great people. We just need more people on there to talk to and help out. Its easier and better then you think.


----------



## Jadey (May 31, 2002)

You don't need an eggdrop anymore. It can read many log file types, including ircle. I have a long ircle log file. I should parse it and show some sample stats.


----------



## yoshi (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah that would be cool jadey


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

15 people here now... a record!


----------



## rliebsch (Jun 10, 2002)

was it revoked?

or did if fall down go boom?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 10, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 10, 2002)

Considering all the things going on around here these days , my first thought was that it was revoked , but I PMed Admin about it and he said that a sewage pipe burst near the server building and all the stuff is down until they clean it up.

It would have been nice if we were told that without having to inquire though.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 9, 2002)

ewwww....stinky

i finally go to make an appearance after being mia for months and the server is gone


----------



## googolplex (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually not very stinky considering that wasn't what really happened, but thats another story....

Come on irc.lfnet.net #kilonet. That is kilowatt's server. A bunch of us are on there.


----------



## rliebsch (Jul 10, 2002)

But if they don't want to have support Channels, that is fine. 

irc.lfnet.net #kilo
is aka
irc.bloodandcoffee.net #kilo

kilo is moving and it resolves to me. 
I am on a T1, and some of the chatters have shells on
the machine...


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 10, 2002)

so is irc.press3.com gone for good?
i could host something as well if needed... [multiple T1s]


----------



## yoshi (Jul 10, 2002)

*standby*

I am in the process of finding out whats up with IRC.

~Yoshi


----------



## googolplex (Jul 10, 2002)

We don't know if it is gone for good...

EDIT: I posted at almost the same time as yoshi. I didn't know he was investigating...


----------

